# Change post time display



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 15, 2008)

It seems that with the last upgrade the 'time of post' markers were changed from showing the actual time/date to showing 'xx minutes ago'. I've gone through my account settings but can't find an option to change it. Am I missing something? If not can we please have the option? I greatly dislike this change.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

I must say, I too dislike this change. But it's not such a big deal, and will prolly just require some time to get used to.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Yet another here who would like to know how to change it.


----------



## garyh (Oct 15, 2008)

I came here looking for the answer to this exact question.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd also like to change this back to the way it was.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think there's a control for it, but I'm learning the software changes after upgrade at the same time you do.  If you spot a control, be sure to let us know here so other people can use it.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember some years ago a switch was used to provide relative posting date/time like this, and we switched it off again as the majority of people didn't like it. It might also provide some additional unwanted processor/database work since it makes a calculation for every date rather than just displaying it.

Keep those eyes peeled!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:


> I remember some years ago a switch was used to provide relative posting date/time like this, and we switched it off again as the majority of people didn't like it. It might also provide some additional unwanted processor/database work since it makes a calculation for every date rather than just displaying it.
> 
> Keep those eyes peeled!




This seem like the case as the boards seem way slower after the change.  I am wondering if it isn't due to exactly that issue of extra calcuation being required.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2008)

I really like the relative dates, but is there a setting for the absolute dates to be in American format rather than British?  Im not trying to impose on everyone, I'm just wondering if there is an individual setting buried in the program somewhere.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 22, 2008)

Any word on this problem?

*sob*


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2008)

DM_Matt said:


> I really like the relative dates, but is there a setting for the absolute dates to be in American format rather than British?




Hmmm?  I don't quite follow.  They were written out in full to avoid confusion.

So it never said 10/22/08 or 22/10/08; it always referred to the month by name.  

Unless there's some area of the boards where it doesn't do that?  I could well have missed it!


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Hmmm?  I don't quite follow.  They were written out in full to avoid confusion.
> 
> So it never said 10/22/08 or 22/10/08; it always referred to the month by name.
> 
> Unless there's some area of the boards where it doesn't do that?  I could well have missed it!




The date format "20th August 2008" is not common in American usage.  "August 20th, 2008" is the American standard.  I think that's what DM_Matt is referring to.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2008)

garyh said:


> The date format "20th August 2008" is not common in American usage. "August 20th, 2008" is the American standard. I think that's what DM_Matt is referring to.




Would that _really _increase one's enjoyment of the boards?  I honestly wasn't even aware there was a difference; both are common.  More importantly, both are clear, and neither is subject to confusion.


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Would that _really _increase one's enjoyment of the boards?  I honestly wasn't even aware there was a difference; both are common.  More importantly, both are clear, and neither is subject to confusion.




It doesn't bother me all that much, although it does feel.. off.  But I wasn't the one who brought it up, I'm just trying to explain what he meant.  20th August 2008 is not common in the US, though, that I can definitely say with certainty.

How UK/American official EN World usage should be is another issue, made complicated by the majority of users (I'm guessing) being American, and you taking the lift down to the autopark and put your D&D books in the boot of your car.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 22, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Would that _really _increase one's enjoyment of the boards?



What would increase one's enjoyment of the boards, is the return of accurate time/date stamps on posts.


Ya know...

I'm just sayin.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2008)

garyh said:


> and you taking the lift down to the autopark and put your D&D books in the boot of your car.




The _autopark_?!?! First I've heard of that one!


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2008)

Morrus said:


> The _autopark_?!?! First I've heard of that one!




Wasn't sure about that one.  Guess that one glanced right off your armour, then, eh?

In any case, I agree with Darkwolf and would like to see a return to absolute times for all post, instead of relative.  Or at least an option.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 23, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:


> What would increase one's enjoyment of the boards, is the return of accurate time/date stamps on posts.
> 
> 
> Ya know...
> ...




I thought I could get used to the new format and gave it some time to grow on me, unfotunately it is becoming increasingly annoying.

I too would like te time stamp to return to what it was before.


----------



## Alt F4 (Oct 24, 2008)

Browsing the vBulletin documentation for version 3.7 (the most recent I could find at their site), it looks like the date format is an administrator setting.  This page documents the date and time settings.

If I'm reading it correctly, the setting should be under *vBulletin Options > vBulletin Options > Date and Time Options*.  Sounds like right now *Datestamp Display Option* is set to _Detailed_, when either _Normal_ or _Yesterday / Today_ is what it was set to before.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Huzzah. Thanks for fixing this.


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks indeed.  Very happy to see the absolute times back.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!

Thanks so much, it's so much nicer this way. May a dozen dancing girls grace you with their... dancing.


----------

